# looking for first road bike



## shaunkocher (Jun 18, 2013)

im looking to spend around 1100$ on a road bike. plus shoes and peddles 

what would you recommend i have no brand loyalty


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Go to the local shops, test ride (as long a ride as they'll let you) as many bikes as you can find in your price range, and buy what feels best.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

$1,100 is a perfectly fine budget for a first road bike, and I'll second visiting some shops, discussing your intended uses/ goals, getting sized/ fitted to some potential candidates and heading out on test ride - out on the roads, and for some duration. During those test rides, focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling and buy what feels best. 

Lastly, try both race and relaxed geo bikes. That way, if you do have a preference, it'll become apparent during test rides, and you'll make a more educated decision.

EDIT: During this process, shop for shops _along with_ shopping for bikes. A reputable LBS will prove themselves to be a valuable asset to you, post-purchase. Most offer warranty assistance (if needed), tuning, tweaks to fit, and many offer classes on basic bike maintenance.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd recommend the GT Corsa 1.0, or the Jamis Satellite Comp. Otherwise, if you're anywhere near six feet (frame size 58cm), you might have a shot at the Marin Four Corners touring bike, currently being sold at the REI Outlet. Touring bikes can make great entry level and all 'round road bikes. Though they're not especially suited for racing, they can easily double as good commuter bikes. Also, since most touring bikes are made of chromoly steel, that promises to bring many good years of service life.


----------



## cameron172 (Jun 16, 2013)

I got myself a specialized allez sport today and got out the door with shoes, pedals, jersey, bib, gloves for around $1200. Took it for a short 12 miles this evening and I'm very happy with the choice I made!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Scott Speedster S40 for about $1,000 isn't too bad. Also the Felt Z95 for just a bill under $1,000; the Cannondale CAAD8 6 for $1200 is pretty good; Fuji Roubaix 3.0; Jamis Ventura Comp. All of those bikes are in your price range, go to your LBS's in town and test ride as many as you can.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

No tax and free shipping :thumbsup:

*Shimano 105 Full Carbon Fuji SL-1 Comp LE $1299*

Road Bikes - Road - Fuji SL 1 Road bikes


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 on trying out at a local LBS. Try out a few different manufacturers and different sizes for the same model. Then go to another LBS and another. Give yourself at least 3 different opinions from different LBS.

Go online and have a go at some websites which recommend sizing based on your physical profile ...

Once you know your sizing it becomes easier.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> $1,100 is a perfectly fine budget for a first road bike, and I'll second visiting some shops, discussing your intended uses/ goals, getting sized/ fitted to some potential candidates and heading out on test ride - out on the roads, and for some duration. During those test rides, focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling and buy what feels best.
> 
> Lastly, try both race and relaxed geo bikes. That way, if you do have a preference, it'll become apparent during test rides, and you'll make a more educated decision.
> 
> EDIT: During this process, shop for shops _along with_ shopping for bikes. A reputable LBS will prove themselves to be a valuable asset to you, post-purchase. Most offer warranty assistance (if needed), tuning, tweaks to fit, and many offer classes on basic bike maintenance.


Yes. I was in similar situation as you almost two years ago and bought Specialized Secteur Elite Compact...still lovin it...my thread here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/need-good-entry-level-road-bike-261891.html



c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> +1 on trying out at a local LBS. Try out a few different manufacturers and different sizes for the same model. Then go to another LBS and another. Give yourself at least 3 different opinions from different LBS.
> 
> Go online and have a go at some websites which recommend sizing based on your physical profile ...
> 
> Once you know your sizing it becomes easier.


Good ideas too, go to at least three different shops and let them guide you to what they think is best for you based on the questions that they should be asking you. Then you need to evaluate the shop and the bikes. Then go ride a few more and/or re-ride the ones that seem best to you, just be careful and don't let anybody sell you the bike they want to clear out of their inventory. Good luck and happy riding once you buy it.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

flatsix911 said:


> No tax and free shipping :thumbsup:
> 
> *Shimano 105 Full Carbon Fuji SL-1 Comp LE $1299*
> 
> Road Bikes - Road - Fuji SL 1 Road bikes


No, dont get this one ...

Cause I dont want to see anyone else riding the same cool bike as mine, LOL.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Personally for a first road bike I have a problem recommending spending $1000 because 83% of the people who buy bikes for the first time stop riding them after 3 to 6 months. Unless you're a runner and are committed to running and now you want to commit to cycling I would suggest getting a $500 to $700 bike instead, otherwise you could end up with a piece of expensive garage art. The Specialized Sirrus is around $500, Giant Defy 5 is about $700, Raleigh Airlite around $600. 

Anyway, just a suggestion.


----------



## shaunkocher (Jun 18, 2013)

well to be honest ive been mountine biking for around a year now.i know i like biking and im finding myself more and more going on 3+ hour rides through town, and figured its time to get myself a good road bike. i would be using it to race as well, as also helping my cardio for rugby. so thats where i came up with the 1100$ i can get a good bike and groupset, and still no break the bank.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

shaunkocher said:


> well to be honest ive been mountine biking for around a year now.i know i like biking and im finding myself more and more going on 3+ hour rides through town, and figured its time to get myself a good road bike. i would be using it to race as well, as also helping my cardio for rugby. so thats where i came up with the 1100$ i can get a good bike and groupset, and still no break the bank.


In that case, I would suggest that you join a co-op and order parts from Nashbar, after you purchase an excellent frame from some place ( perhaps like maybe SOMA). Of course, you could get an excellent frame from either Bikesdirect or Nashbar. The co-op can assist you in the building of your new bike, if at all needed. Road Frames


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> In that case, I would suggest that you join a co-op and order parts from Nashbar, after you purchase an excellent frame from SOMA. Of course, you could also get an excellent frame from either Bikesdirect or Nashbar, as well. The co-op can assist you in the building of your new bike, if at all needed. Road Frames


You might also look at Nashbar's Carbon Frameset. It has Di2 capacity with internal cable routing.Then again, you could just buy a decent road bike from your friendly neighborhood bike shop, as well...No matter what! Try to locate a bicycle co-op in your area and become a member. It will only assist you in terms of becoming more mechanically independent insofar as bicycle maintenance, repair, and upgrading are concerned.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

shaunkocher said:


> well to be honest ive been mountine biking for around a year now.i know i like biking and im finding myself more and more going on 3+ hour rides through town, and figured its time to get myself a good road bike. *i would be using it to race as well*, as also helping my cardio for rugby. so thats where i came up with the 1100$ i can get a good bike and groupset, and still no break the bank.


As soon as you add the word "race" to intended uses, the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind.

That said, I'll stay with my OP above and add... go with an alu frame (but as a complete bike, purchased from a reputable LBS). The LBS will get you the value added services you need and alu is cheap, light and stiff. Near perfect for both your budget and intended uses.


----------



## modernworld (Jul 1, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> As soon as you add the word "race" to intended uses, the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind.
> 
> That said, I'll stay with my OP above and add... go with an alu frame (but as a complete bike, purchased from a reputable LBS). The LBS will get you the value added services you need and alu is cheap, light and stiff. Near perfect for both your budget and intended uses.


+1

I just picked up a Cannondale CAAD 8 105 for about the amount you're looking for and couldn't be happier. The LBS spent the time to fit me to the bike (and vice versa), install my computer, pedals, and cages, and they'll follow up when / if I have issues. They also invited me on a ride this weekend that starts at the shop for new riders.

Can't beat that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with much of what's been said. There are lots of bikes in that price range, many from good manufacturers with great warranty policies. Check out Wiggle.com, Nashbar, or Department of Goods to see multiple options, but if you are cool with alloy (which is a fine place to start or even stay) you can't go wrong with a Felt F85 (where I started), Specialized Allez, Cannondale Caad 10, Caad 8, or Synapse, Trek 1 or 2 Series from your local shop. Scott and Ridley make good bikes as well. If you want carbon, you could spend a couple hundred dollars more or so and get a great deal on a Diamondback Podium 5 with Shimano 105 right now on Amazon.com (Diamondback has a retail relationship with Amazon, REI and Jenson USA, etc.). To me, that's a steal considering what I have read and heard about the bike.

Amazon.com: Diamondback 2012 Podium 5 Road Bike (Carbon/Red): Sports & Outdoors

F85 - Felt Bicycles

Specialized Bicycle Components

SYNAPSE 7 SORA - Synapse Alloy - Performance Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

With regard to pedals and shoes, I have been riding Look Keo pedals of some sort since the beginning. Everyone has their preference and these are just mine. You can get the low end ones for around $80-100. A couple of years ago, I went with Giro Factor shoes which I still ride, but there is Sidi and other companies as well. I would honestly spend more money here which is counter intuitive in a number of ways. It sounds like you already know this, but handle bar tape, saddle, tires, and shoes (your contact points) have a significant impact on your comfort and if you're not comfortable, you just won't enjoy riding as much. Don't go overboard, but get what makes you comfortable here. Competitive Cyclist is having a sale on Sidi shoes right now, but you can often find good deals online and REI, etc once you find a brand you are comfortable with. Enjoy and post pics once you make a decision.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like Performance has some deals on shoes as well:

Find Road Bike Shoes: The Best Cycling Shoes From Performance Bike


----------



## modernworld (Jul 1, 2013)

One huge piece of advice. If you haven't already done so, try the shoes on. Buying shoes online will save you some dough, but if you haven't tried them on you may wind up in pain and spending more money than necessary.

For me, at least, the different brands fit strikingly differently, even within the brand. I ride Shimano Comps for mountain biking but their road equivalents pain me. I ended up getting Bontragers for road, but I only knew this by trying them on at the LBS.


----------



## shaunkocher (Jun 18, 2013)

so i have more info i could give, im not the greatest climber, im 6'1 220 so im bigger so what should i be looking for if i decide to go the online route? if i decide to put a bike together should i spend the extra$$$ for carbon everthing or are there stuff just as stiff for alot less?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

shaunkocher said:


> so i have more info i could give, im not the greatest climber, im 6'1 220 so im bigger so what should i be looking for if i decide to go the online route? if i decide to put a bike together should i spend the extra$$$ for carbon everthing or are there stuff just as stiff for alot less?


Climbing takes practice and training, so don't worry you will get better over time (if you want to). If you want to buy online, either use a fit calculator like the one on competitive cyclist or racycles.com to determine your best fit with regard to bike size or find a local shop that sells the same brand and take a test ride (even if it is not the same exact bike) you can ask them whether they can match the online price and if they won't, you walk away knowing what size frame you fit. There are tons of threads and articles around here and other sites on the aluminum vs carbon debate (or other materials). I suggest you read a few and more importantly test ride bikes made of each material in your price range. There are some real pros and cons when it comes to carbon wheels, so research that as well. Buying components to have a bike built from scratch can take some time if you are trying to get the best deal and usually requires a bit of research and understanding the difference between different component groups. I didn't do it until my second bike when I transitioned from alloy to carbon. To me, the easiest thing to do would be to decide whether you want carbon or aluminum/alloy (from test rides) and then buy something like a Specialized Allez or Cannondale Caad 8 or Synapse locally if you want alloy or the Diamondback Podium 5 on Amazon if you want carbon and they have a bike that fits you. Every bike manufacturer typically has a homepage where you can find the nearest retailers near you. It's all subjective from here, so figure out what you like. There is no wrong answer.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FYI- There are a number of training articles & videos on bicycling.com and Global Cycling Network.

Training & Nutrition | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## shaunkocher (Jun 18, 2013)

so ive decided to go with a prebult stock bike, ive spent some time building one online and its getting too expensive, so give me ideas ive bumpped my price to 15004 to open it a bit, and if you suggest changing anything


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

shaunkocher said:


> so ive decided to go with a prebult stock bike, ive spent some time building one online and its getting too expensive, so give me ideas ive bumpped my price to 15004 to open it a bit, and if you suggest changing anything


I vote for any of the bikes I have already mentioned ( you should try to test ride first before making up your mind though)


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Shopping for a new bike shouldn't be a chore even though some people make it out to be.

Just go to as many shops as you want and try all the bikes that you can. 

All the big names make good bikes that are fairly well matched at their price points. Of course there are sales that affect it, and everyone here has their favorite brands but the best thing is to shop locally and see what is out there. 
You're also shopping for a shop; finding the LBS with staff and advice you can count on.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

shaunkocher said:


> so ive decided to go with a prebult stock bike, ive spent some time building one online and its getting too expensive, so give me ideas ive bumpped my price to 15004 to open it a bit, and if you suggest changing anything


Your new budget opens up the road bike field quite a bit more. While a carbon bike purchased from a LBS still appears to be a remote idea, you can still get one online within you current budget. Personally, I see no reason to get carbon, when you still have quite formidable alternatives available. For example, the Giant Defy 1 is the top of the line in terms of performance, and it has a 105 gruppo. There's also the Cannondale CAAD 8 105 and the Jamis Ventura Race to consider, as well. Of course, if it was completely up to me, my personal list would have to include the GT Corsa 1.0, the Jamis Satellite Comp, and the Jamis Quest.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Randy99CL said:


> Shopping for a new bike shouldn't be a chore even though some people make it out to be.
> 
> Just go to as many shops as you want and try all the bikes that you can.
> 
> ...


I think what we are all saying is that any of the bikes mentioned here could be fine. It's subjective choice that we can't make for you and that you probably can't make until you try a few bikes. A relationship with a good shop is important to have, but you shouldn't feel like you are limited to the bikes or brands they carry. The key is to get the bike YOU like best and are comfortable on. You can always go to the shop you find for all of your tune ups, repairs, and accessories.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Randy99CL said:


> Shopping for a new bike shouldn't be a chore even though some people make it out to be.
> 
> Just go to as many shops as you want and try all the bikes that you can.
> 
> ...


This. Only thing I'll add (but mentioned in my OP) is to test ride both race and relaxed geo. Even if you're going to race, comfort equates to efficiency, so keep that in mind on your test rides. 

Also keep in mind that bikes seldom fit to a 'T' out of the box or shift superbly. That's where your feedback after test rides comes into play, assuming the bike is of interest. A reputable shop will be receptive to your input.

Lastly, don't get hung up on specs and online research. Bikes are for riding, so go ride some!!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Also, we must remember that this is the RBR forum, whose members generally love bikes and have a wealth of knowledge about bikes in different areas. For the most part, it's our pleasure to assist you with different bicycle ideas and bicycle recommendations. Since we enjoy discussing bikes, this is a great medium in which we can all help those newest members in need of bicycle information.


----------

